# Haut bearbeiten



## TheCradle (9. Januar 2008)

Tag Leute, bin neu hier,

Ich interessier mich sehr für Bildbearbeitung, bin aber kein Genie darin 

Hab im Internet diesen Vergleich gefunden:

http://www.atlnet.de/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=15026&g2_serialNumber=1

Es hat mal ein Tutorial dazu gegeben, is aber wies aussieht nicht mehr online.

Ich habs nur so hinbekommen:







Arbeite mitm CS, wie bekomm ich diesen rot/rosa Hauch weg?
Und die Haut wird bei mir auch nicht so fein wie am Original veränderten.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de

Na hast Du ein Glück: Jan hat mal ein Tutorial geschrieben, welches wohl genau das ist, was Du suchst.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (9. Januar 2008)

Dieses Tutorial könnte dich auch noch interessieren, wenn du in Englisch etwas bewandert bist.

Hyper Reality

Falls du bei einigen Fachbegriffen nicht zurecht kommst, gibt es hier eine Übersetzung:

Photoshop Deutsch - Englisch


----------



## Leola13 (9. Januar 2008)

Hai,

z.T Engl, z.T. Deu sind hier einige Tuts gelistet :

photoshop-weblog

Ciao Stefan


----------



## TheCradle (9. Januar 2008)

Bis jetzt hab ich's so weit bekommen.

Die rechte Hälfte soll anscheinend "perfekt" sein.

Die linke Hälfte hab ich gemacht.

Findet ihr das die Haut auf der linken Seite zu rot ist? Bekomms nähmlich nicht besser weg.

Wie könnte ich dieses rot ordentlich verschwinden lassen?

Könnte ich sonst noch was verbessern?

Hab ich nicht, keine Ahnung warums nicht funktioniert...






OK, funktioniert schon


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

du könntest das Bild nochmal hochladen, ohne automatisches "resizing". So erkennt man nicht viel.


----------



## giopd (21. November 2009)

http://www.mickm.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=6864

das ist das tutorial, welches du suchst.


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2009)

Hai,

ich nehme an TheCradle ist schon geholfen worden, aber Danke für den Link.

Ciao Stefan


----------

